
Book of the Runtime – Internals of the .Net Runtime not in the documentation - benaadams
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/TheBookOfTheRuntimeTheInternalsOfTheNETRuntimeThatYouWontFindInTheDocumentation.aspx
======
cm2187
That should be an interesting read. Going through the introduction, there is a
whole part highlighting that the success of .net comes from its simplicity
(which I strongly agree with).

Then I think about the massive compatibility matrix between the different
versions of the different sub-fameworks, the confusing core vs non-core naming
and versioning conventions, the new language syntax features that are
available through nuget packages only, etc. I can't help thinking that the
.net team has lost its way, and needs to have a hard think about how to keep
all of that simple.

Keeping it simple is what has made the success of competing languages like
python.

~~~
euroclydon
I agree. I hope they get it all sorted out and start deleting some
intermediate docs from the internet. And core is fine and all, for data center
usage where watts matter, and to run in Linux, but as someone writing
enterprise solutions, switching operating systems would be a huge waste of
effort. I’m happy to run on the framework, but I’m constantly having to battle
developer sentiment that we should “be ready to run .NET on Linux” that comes
from all the Core propaganda.

Rewriting framework and standard libraries — I’m sure that will be nice after
a while, but I’ll sit this transitional phase out.

~~~
mattmanser
They're getting more and more opinionated in some of the frameworks too, it's
getting quite tiresome in the asp.net field. First it was harping on about
pure restful controllers which are nothing but a massive PITA, then I had a
dabble in ASP.net Core and they'd changed ConfigurationManager to be
Dependency Injected instead of an incredibly simple static object.

Yeah it's great improvement to have it nicely typed, but keep it static, I
don't want to be DI-ing everything, especially when I'm just throwing together
a prototype.

I want easy to use, not dogmatic adherence to ideals that gain you absolutely
nothing but a confusing mental model in something like semi-permanent config.

~~~
cm2187
Opinionated and changing opinion frequently... First we had webforms, then
rest api, then asp.net mvc, then asp.net core mvc and now razor pages to bring
back webforms...

~~~
mattmanser
With a couple of dabbles in OData.

ODataControllers are some of the most painfully bad things I have ever had the
displeasure of programming with, I'm migrating our code bade back over to
using API controllers with the semi-broken OData plugins rather than use them.

Admittedly part of that is because OData is great for plugging into grids like
datatables for jquery or kendo grid, but otherwise incredibly over-
complicated.

It sometimes feels as if they can't make their mind up about anything, and yet
invest heavily in the latest fad that disappears a year later.

Surprised they've not released an update yet that forces everyone to use yarn
instead of nuget.

------
apardoe-MSFT
Having worked for 7 years on the .NET runtime team, I can attest that the BOTR
is _the_ official reference. It was created as documentation for the
engineering team, by the engineering team. And it was (supposed to be) kept up
to date any time a new feature was added or changed.

